# Looking for foreigners in SG to do a short survey, $10 voucher



## Temp Jobs (May 5, 2013)

Looking for foreigners (not Singaporean/PR) working in Singapore who has personal income of $3,000 and above to do a 15 minutes phone survey. $10 Capitaland voucher will be mailed to you upon successful completion. Must not be employed in financial related industry. 25 years old and above, only English speaking. This is purely a survey, no sales involved. If keen, email your name and contact details to surveyjobs01 (at) hotmail (dot) com


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

let me guess, you are selling Financial products right ????   tough one to guess, it was


----------



## Temp Jobs (May 5, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> let me guess, you are selling Financial products right ????   tough one to guess, it was


We are a market reseach company, doing a survey on financial products. WE ARE NOT SELLING ANYTHING.


----------

